# 8-hole Mattracks for sale in WY



## mbsieg

*SOLD and NO LONGER AVAILABLE*



Made for 8 hole tires; has adapters to fit 5 hole. They are currently on a 1988 Jeep Cherokee in good working order that is also for sale (optional) for $2500. Tracks are awesome in snow - deep or not. You'll glide over deep snow.$6000


Contact by PM for contact info if interested.


----------



## pinzgo

How old are these tracks. Can I have some more detailed pictures (closest) Do they need any repair or maintenance. Do you know the 8 studs pattern.
Thanks
Jacques Dufresne


----------



## mbsieg

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/pts/469846055.html

Be carefull they will need new tracks soon.


----------



## mtntopper

The jeep is worth more...and it is not in great health.


----------



## tipsrv

I live in Utah and am very interested in puchasing your tracks.  Please give me a call at (801)430-0599 or e-mail me at tipsrvbruce@qwest.net with your phone number and I will call you.

Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Raymond

I want to buy your mattracks.  now.  call me at 307 760 3251.  Ray


----------



## macheek

*Re: 8-hole Mattracks for sale in CA*

We have a brand new set of mattracks for sale, and a 99 suburban with only 99,900 miles on it, to go with the tracks. In California.


----------



## mbsieg

Above set in Wyoming is no longer for sale..


----------



## buck75

I have a set of series 200 tracks for sale. Purchased in March of 2008, were used on a GM 5500 Kodiak truck.  

*I No Longer have them Sorry*

http://www.loracpressure.com/index2.html


----------



## buck75

buck75 said:


> I have a set of 8 bolt series 200 tracks for sale. Purchased in March of 2008, were used on a GM 5500 Kodiak truck.
> 
> http://www.loracpressure.com/index2.html


 
http://www.mattracks.com/w200M1A1_Spec_2009.pdf

http://www.mattracks.com/html/200_series.htm





*Rear Tracks*

*



*
*Steering Tracks*

*



*
*Rear Track Hubs - 8 Hole*

Rear Tracks attach to the frame of the truck. Rear spring shackles are undone, then the tracks are bolted to the U Bolts on springs. Front of tracks ride on airbags (another bolt on frame).

I purchased them in March of 2008. Due to legislation in Alberta, I only drove them for around 50 miles. 

*I No longer have them Sorry
*


----------



## macheek

*Re: 8-hole Mattracks for sale in CA*

We still have the mattracks for sale in California.  anyone interested?


----------



## passagyrs

I may be interested in these.  I would like a little more information. Let me know if you still have them and what you want for them with and without the suburban.  You also mentioned that they fit a toyota 4runner correct?  how about an older landcruiser if you know? 




.Moderators Note:
I removed the open email address.  Macheek please PM  our new member Passagyrs with the information.


----------



## macheek

Still have the mattracks for sale. :
Bought New in 2006, ~$33,000, asking $25,000, Or Best Offer!!! Must Sell! They are currently in the garage, snowed in. We probably won’t be able to get them out (due to all the snow) till April 15th. In Northern California. 
They weigh about 400 pounds each, so must be trailer-ed out. 
They fit a 99 suburban (also for sale, but it needs a new engine, asking $3,500, 100,000 miles)
They also fit a Toyota Forerunner, also shown, but we don’t have that vehicle anymore. 
6 Bolt pattern
M Series, ½ ton model
Steering assist model
They only have about 50 miles on them, so basically they are brand new and have been garaged since 2007.


----------

